# Homeschooling - International Baccalaureate



## Wilma Flinstone (Nov 16, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone has any experience with homeschooling in Portugal, using the International Baccalaureate system.

If so I would appreciate your advice regarding how I can go about enrolling my children into it. They are currently in a mainstream Portuguese school.

Homeschooling using the Portuguese educational system is not an option as by law the teacher has to live in the home with the student, plus my Portuguese is not nearly good enough.

Many thanks.


----------

